# Hip labrum tear



## karinquiterio (Oct 6, 2015)

In ICD9 we used 727.69 for dx of a labrum tear of the hip. M66.88 in ICD10? Thanks in advance for your expertise!


----------



## graceroni13 (Oct 8, 2015)

For ICD9, we use 718.05 for both old and new labral tears of the hip. ICD10 i think would be M24.151/2


----------



## Daleyak (Oct 21, 2015)

*Daleyak*

We use 843.8 in ICD9 and would use S73.199A in ICD10 since it's a tear of the cartilage of the hip.


----------

